# 11-32 11 speed cassette wanted



## Steve T (11 Apr 2017)

As above need for the end of the month doing the IOW randonnee and I could do with some assistance on the lumps.


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 Apr 2017)

Although the round the island route is pretty up and down, there's nothing very steep that require's low gears.


----------



## Steve T (12 Apr 2017)

That wasn't what I was told by the folks who did it last year, however living in Northants your idea of hills and mine may be different .
Thanks for your help.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2017)

Are you struggling to find one @Steve T ?

I've been using and 11-32 cassette for a couple of years now (7 speed)... but could only find a 12-32 cassette so bought a single 11 tooth sprocket/cog/gear thingy off of Ebay for a few quid.


----------



## broady (12 Apr 2017)

I'll keep an eye on this as I'm also looking to get a 11 speed 11-32 cassette. 
The new semi compact crankset is making me think I need more than a 28 tooth (currently 12-25 fitted).


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Apr 2017)

Steve T said:


> That wasn't what I was told by the folks who did it last year, however living in Northants your idea of hills and mine may be different .
> Thanks for your help.


Think they might have been winding you up a smidge, there's nothing I (a middle aged bloke who likes his beer) can't get up on a 44x16 fixed gear without too much trouble.


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2017)

SRAM do them

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/..._dt|pcrid|161824542194|pkw||pmt||prd|444314UK


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2017)

vickster said:


> SRAM do them
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/..._dt|pcrid|161824542194|pkw||pmt||prd|444314UK


As do Shimano
https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Shimano/105-5800-11-Speed-Cassette-11-32/3FM7

You can never have too low a bottom gear.


----------



## Steve T (13 Apr 2017)

I ordered one from wiggle yesterday actually cheaper than the two above so many thanks.


----------



## lutonloony (13 Apr 2017)

Steve T said:


> I ordered one from wiggle yesterday actually cheaper than the two above so many thanks.


Have you considered you may need to change rear gear mech for longer cage?


----------



## Steve T (14 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Have you considered you may need to change rear gear mech for longer cage?


Indeed I have - I already have a longer reach rear derailleur fitted.


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

Steve T said:


> Indeed I have - I already have a longer reach rear derailleur fitted.



My long reach rear derailleur is still sat in the box it came in as I still have a 12-25 cassette fitted (I have a 11-28 cassette too in the spares draw).


----------



## lutonloony (14 Apr 2017)

Keep thinking I need a 32 instead of 28, but weighing up the approx £100 makes it a long term project


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

I'll try the 28 first for a couple of rides before going to 32, but that might mean 2 new chains if my current one won't take the 28... 
And this on a bike that I don't even think I'll put that many miles on


----------

